# Masseuse



## HartRice (Aug 6, 2010)

I think that is how it is spelled. I am wondering if anyone has ever had a horse get a massage. I have a 6 year old that abcessed on her withers 2 years ago and have been told that it may be helpful that and chiropractic care but to do the massage first. What do you think. Any opinions for or against. Thanks much.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 7, 2010)

The current term is "massage therapist."  "Masseuse" is used more often by those advertising prostitution, unfortunately.  

An injury such as your horse had will cause the animal to move incorrectly for a long time, setting up areas of tension in the muscles that won't go away without treatment.  A good massage therapist can help.  Chiropractic may or may not be needed, but acupuncture would definitely also help.  

The problem is in finding a "good" practitioner.  Equine massage therapy is not regulated in most states.  Many of the courses offered teach nothing beyond relaxation massage, which the horse can get from his owner with a good currying.  So I'd start by asking equine professionals for referrals....ask vets and farriers, they will know who in your area is truly effective in increasing range of motion in the horse.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 7, 2010)

There are decent books out there about it, although they won't be terribly detailed and you may end up doing the technique wrong. I have one called "Natural Horse Health Care" or something like that with a chapter on it and have used some of the techniques to good effect.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 7, 2010)

You certainly won't hurt your horse by attempting the techniques yourself.  But you can no more learn effective massage techniques from a book than you can learn riding from a book.  The book can be supportive, but by itself it is not sufficient to become proficient.  

I spent many hours with a book in one hand and a horse in crossties, trying to learn....well, um, no.

Then I did some research and ended up going to massage school, then learning equine sportsmassage through the Jack Meagher Institute.  Yowza.  This is why I can now say that you can't learn it from a book.  It was Jack's book that I was using to try to learn how....So I don't mean to be insulting, but this was my own experience.

It is a challenge to effectively improve the movement quality in a human athlete...multiply the muscle/bone size and density by a factor of 10.  It does take a lot of training to be effective.  Therapeutic depth is uncomfortable, even painful at times, to receive.  So safety for the therapist is a factor as well.


----------



## HartRice (Aug 7, 2010)

Well sorry for the prostitution reference, My bad didnt' know. Anywho. I have been interested in the massage and chiropractic tech stuff since my husband got me a book for christmas and after talking to several folks this weekend at the horse show it seems to be a hard thing to find in our area and the ones that are good are really booked. So how do you go about becoming certified and good at this. Just curious. I am a nurse and anything to do with health, the body and keeping it conditioned intrigues me whether it be human or animal. The horse is doing good by the way. She is hot from being in a stall and did well tonight after lungeing and loosening up. One last day of the show tomorrow and hope all goes well. Thank you again for the replies.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 8, 2010)

Chiropractic should be done only by a vet who specializes in it.  I have seen fantastic results.

If you want to be really good as an equine massage therapist, you really need to become one for people first.  When you can improve the performance consistantly in human athletes through remedial and rehabilitative massage (not relaxation...it has its place, but this is not what your horse needs.  Increased pain-free range of motion is what the equine athlete needs) then you can apply what you've learned to the horse with some further training.

Choose your massage school very carefully.  Look at the teachers, get massage from the ones teaching sports massage and rehab work.  Be sure the school is accredited and find out what their pass rate is for the national certification exam.  There are a lot of schools out there that just teach people to spread oil.  Don't go to a school that has only one or two hands-on teachers for the entire program.  If they are good at massage, they won't have time to teach that much!

(By the way, I teach at a top massage school....   That is why I am so opinionated about this!)


----------



## dianneS (Aug 8, 2010)

Massuesse is not politically correct terminology anymore, we are "Massage Therapists".

My mother in law still says massuesse and massage parlor and it drives me crazy!!  Just saying..


----------



## freemotion (Aug 8, 2010)

My dad used to ask me how the massage parlor thing was going.  Then I stuck my elbow in GB21 and that cured him!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Aug 8, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> My dad used to ask me how the massage parlor thing was going.  Then I stuck my elbow in GB21 and that cured him!


Great idea!  Wonder if anyone has done any spousal training with that......


----------



## dianneS (Aug 8, 2010)

adoptedbyachicken said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have.  My then boyfriend, now husband wrecked my car a few years ago, before we were married.  The car was totaled and it was all his fault, he's a very wreckless driver.

My chiropractor gave my husband a script for massage.  I was his therapist and billed the insurance company.  I got a little money back as well as revenge, with my elbows, for his wrecking my car!

Needless to say, he doesn't bug me for a massages today!  I'm still hold a little grudge about that car, it was paid for, and I loved it.  I had to take on a car payment for the first time in my life thanks to him.


----------

